# how do you heat press double sided t-shirts with transfers?



## jimbo17 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have been making t-shirts for a very short time and all the shirts have designs just on the front.

I now have a custom order but they want the design on both sided of the shirt.

I am using an Epson 1100 with Jet Pro paper and all the t-shirts are white in color.

I would like to find out what type of material others are using to cover the shirt when they turn it over in the heat press to apply the image to the other side.

Do you leave the same temperture and time setting as you did on the first side and how long do you wait in between doing each side of the t-shirt?

Any other tricks I should know about when doing t-shirts on both sides?

Thanks Jimbo


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Use a teflon sheet on your bottom platen to protect your first transfer from it's ink transferring to your bottom platen.

It's always a good idea to use a teflon sheet for your top transfer as well. 

I would do all the fronts (or backs) first, then come back and do the other side.

Temp has to be the same or your 2nd transfer will not get the heat it needs to set.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

A agree with Joe and I would (maybe) put a teflon pad in the shirt to keep some of the heat away from the back side on the second print. JMO.


----------

